# Egg quality problems - please help me



## MrsGoo (May 18, 2014)

Hi everyone.
This year has thrown so much at us  

I'm 38. TTC for 9 years - missed miscarriage in 2009 (conceived naturally), then the last 2 years spent doing 3 rounds of IVF. The last one was in May which was our last round - got pregnant for a few days but had a BFN.  Was devastated.  Tried to recover emotionally and physically from everything in the last few months but shockingly got pregnant naturally again, but only to discover after getting 2nd scan today that it's an empty gestational sac at 6 weeks. Absolutely gutted again and it's looking impossible for us to ever have our own children (using my eggs).  They just don't seem to be able to survive according to my consultant.

Has anyone experienced this before - does anyone have any really good advice to help egg quality? I've already been on DHEA for months which didn't work.  Been eating spinach (tons of it) for the last 2 months as well which I'll try continuing to do.  Would acupuncture help to improve it?  I wish I knew WHY the quality is not good. Are there any other tests that we can do?

I'm dreading the imminent miscarriage I have to face in the next week or two - if I don't bleed I've to arrange a D&C.  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks so much
Y x


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi MrsGooze,

I didn't want to read and run as I really felt for you. I am so sorry about your miscarriage. I haven't experienced what you are going through. I am struggling to get pregnant. However, I had a quick look in book I am reading and it mentions the following are typically causes of early miscarriage. BTW, have your eggs been tested to confirm they are the issue? Consultants seem to blame the eggs when they can't find anything else wrong (an easy get out clause for them).

Low progesterone (under 15ngm/mL)    
Luteal phase defect - less than 12 days          
Inadequate endometrial
Fibroids.
Scar tissue
Genetic - such as Turner's syndrome
Killer cells - Immune system.
Thyroid issues.

Have you been tested for any of the above? If you haven't maybe try asking.

Sending you big hugs. xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi MrsGooze

My heart goes out to you on your loss hunnie - it really does, and whilst i wouldn't wish the pain an anguish on anyone - I hope you don't resort to a D & C - if that's been your choice.

I was 39 when I went through ICSI and was told my chances of success was reduced because of my age - BUT by the flip side, the nurse at the clinic mentioned that because I'd had a miscarriage this slightly increased my chances of success.... as if the drugs weren't playing havoc with my thoughts and emotions enough!!!

I have provided a link here to the fertility friendly supplements you could browse through: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

Wanted to give you a  too.

Best wishes 
Sheila


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi MrsGooze

I eventually got pregnant at 38 years and also cycled with a range of ladies over 40 who had been told by consultants they wouldn't have success with their own eggs.

I'd highly recommend moving clinics and consultants for another opinion. This isn't something I didn't realise I could do until after 4 BFNs.

I always produced a lot of eggs (I am PCO) but the quality of them was poor and many of my embryos never made it to day 5 - they always seemed fine at day 3.

I switched to the ARGC as they had the best success rates - their approach is very different to other clinics as they monitor you daily as you are stimming and adjust drugs to get the best quality eggs. They also do a lot of other things for example, treat immune issues like natural killer cells. i didn't even know I had an issue until I moved there.

One of the ladies I cycled with as mentioned above, managed to get 1 egg, 1 embryo and 1 little boy with them at 42 years. It doesn't work for everyone, but they are definitely worth a shot.

Here is a link to their board on FF http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0- ladies travel from all over to go there.

 

KA xxx


----------



## MrsGoo (May 18, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to respond, DeeDee, Sheilaweb and Karenanna.  

The way I'm feeling today, I don't know if I could ever face IVF again... I'm completely broken from it all - 9 long years of heartache, it really shatters your positivity and hope.  My heart actually hurts and I just can't look forward to the future right now.  

I did have extensive testing on my hormones etc but I didn't have specific eggs tested while getting treatment.  And to get them treated I'd need to do another round and just can't face that right now (and neither can my husband).  

We're living in Ireland and have been attending the SIMS clinic which is supposed to be one of the best ones in Dublin - so not sure if anywhere else is better.  A friend of mine went there as well as she had an autoimmune issue and thyroid problems which they treated and she had twins! 

Anyway, thanks again, will have a look at all those options maybe in a while when I get stronger, thank you xx


----------

